
Ask HN: How is your team preparing for Covid-19 isolation? - novocaine
Our (London based) company will be 100% working from home starting next week to try to pre-empt the effects of covid 19 infection.<p>It&#x27;s common for people to work from home, but we aren&#x27;t a remote first company so I expect there will be some things that just don&#x27;t go that smoothly.<p>We will be using slack and hangouts, conducting all the same meetings as usual via video hangouts.<p>How are other companies preparing for this sudden shift? Any tips from remote first people?
======
kleer001
We've got a small team. Still, we're preparing for the worst while keeping out
heads. Everyone's able to work from home. We've done proof of concept shared
desktops. We already rely on gmail for mail and chat so that's sorted. Might
be a bit trickier for higher up doing client meetings, but that's above my
paygrade.

------
mattbgates
It has not hit my state yet, but I plan on telling the boss that I am not
coming in until they have a vaccine and that we can all work from home anyway.
I'm OCD and a germophobe, unless of course, my own germs are fine. But I never
touch door handles at work and struggle to shake hands with anyone. Hoping my
company gets on board.

Being your kind of company that requires people coming into the office...
there really is no way to prevent it. One day someone can be somewhere, and
walk into the path of a sneeze, or touch a door handle, and that's it. Brings
it back to the office the next day. Anyone with kids... that just goes to show
you how fast it can spread.

Anyone else taking notes for the zombie apocolypse?

~~~
Peroni
>It has not hit my state yet, but I plan on telling the boss that I am not
coming in until they have a vaccine

Current expert predictions are that appropriate vaccines are a _minimum_ of 18
months away so good luck with that!

~~~
mattbgates
One can dream! I do show up to work even in sickness!

